# Thames Valley Meet - October 1st



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So its coming up to that time again 

Wednesday 1st October - 7.30pm

Location

Location

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

Who's up for it then?

Attending

Jess +1
Phodge + 1
Korry
MighTy
Steven
SlineTT +1

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure you could twist my arm!  I'll bring my designated driver too. :wink:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Me too......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated

J
xx


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there Jess.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Erm...it's me n' hubby coming along...not Pete & Hev! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha sorry penny moment of madness 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry guys, can't make it this month


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Noooo... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

booooooooo

J
xx


----------



## Roadrunner6623 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sadly working this evening...but will try to cruise by (in whatever bland Vauxhall I get given today) to check out your cars!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Okies well we are all here 

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for organising another great night Jess!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Was another great night 

Already booked the table for the next one  lol

J
xx


----------

